# BEst 40-42 inch 3d led TV



## ziaul (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Sorry for not opening a new thread and posting my requirements there. Once again I am looking for a 40-42 inch 3d led TV, budget around 100k, can stretch a little bit more. Preferred brands LG, Samsung and Sony.

Please help me to find the best one available in the market.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2012)

In that budget it would be better you add few thousand bucks and get a 46" 3D TV.
And the best option in that case will be Sony 46HX850, it will cost you around 1,10,000.


----------



## ziaul (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,
Thank you for your valuable suggestion, but 40-42 inch screen size are better suited for my room.

The Sony model which you have suggested HX850, there is a 40inch model also available. What I wanted to know is there any difference in picture quality in between these two models?

I am also looking into these two models, Samsung ES6800 and LG LM6700. Need your valuable advice on these two models also.

Thanks&Regards,
Ziaul


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 7, 2012)

Forget about Samsung ES6800 and LG LM6700. They can't hold a candle against HX850's PQ. HX850 you can compare with top end plasmas, not ES6800 and LM6700. They are far behind HX850 in PQ


----------



## ziaul (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,
Can you name some top end Plasma available in 40-42 inch?

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2012)

If you want a good 3D LED TV from samsung then you can check out ES8000.
The high end plasmas cost a boom, better visit a store like reliance digital, vijay sales or chroma and compare them.


----------



## ziaul (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
I don't think ES8000 is available in 40 inch. The only option I have left is HX850, but you didn't answer my question, that is if there is any difference in picture quality in between the 40 inch and 46 inch sony model?

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 8, 2012)

if the model/series is same the size will not matter in terms of PQ, but yes bigger is always better.


----------



## ziaul (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the information.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi ziaul, LG WRman Sherlock here,

First off, I want to say that although I am a rep for LG, I want to help you buy the best possible LED TV so I will try to be unbiased here. In order to choose the best possible LED TV to suit your needs, you need to figure out what you want out of the TV. If it is technical and picture superiority that you want, you need to check up on the TV's specs and performance such as refresh rate, resolution, local dimming capability, dynamic contrast ratio, etc. (all of these are to do with picture quality).  Of course, all manufacturers will tout their specifications as the best, so make sure to read up on the customers' reviews of specific models that you have your eyes on right now to see how they are doing in real life. 

Now that was me speaking as a fellow ThinkDigit bro, as an LG rep, I recommend that you check out the LG 42LM6400. The MRP is Rs. 95000, right around your price range.  You can check out its full specs here: Experience the Smartest 3D TV LG 42LM6400 Cinema 3D Smart TV, LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Cinema 3D Smart TV - LG Electronics IN. As for the LM6700 that you are considering, you can check it out here: Experience the Smartest 3D TV LG 42LM6700 Cinema 3D Smart TV, LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Cinema 3D Smart TV - LG Electronics IN. Whatever that you decide on, I hope you will find the perfect TV for your home soon!

You can check out more of our models at 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India. If you need any help or have any further questions regarding smart TVs, just holler. I am always right around the corner!


LG WRman Sherlock out!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi LG WRman Sherlock,
Thank you for your suggestion, I will take that into consideration. By the way, can you please give me more information about 42LM6410.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi again!

Sure!  Well, if you are interested in the 42LM6400, allow me to give you a run down of the specifications:

Passive 3D (and all the goodies that come with it -- e.g. light glasses, Dual Play, etc.)
LED Plus IPS Panel (the type of panel technology used -- IPS is arguably the best in LCD technology now; it gives wide viewing angles and excellent color accuracy)
120 Hz (the refresh rate of the screen -- how many times a new picture can be shown in a second)

These are all the main features required for good picture quality.  However, there are other features as well, such as:

Cinema Screen Design (a really narrow bezel coupled with a ribbon stand -- gorgeous!)
SmartShare/DLNA, WiDi (just a few very useful connectivity features)
Smart TV (lets you run applications on the TV as if it were a smart phone)

Well, these are all the major features for now!  Let me know if you want to know more information about any individual aspect of this TV!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 9, 2012)

@ziaul

40/46 inch HX850 have the same PQ. There is simply no better TV in the market. Samsung ES8000 is also inferior to HX850 by a significant margin. Panasonic ST50/GT50 plasmas can match HX850 but no LED

@LGWRMan

Sorry to say but no LG  model stands up to HX850 in terms of PQ. Hopefully next year you guys come out with a TV that can provide at least 90% of the PQ HX850  has.


----------



## rider (Oct 9, 2012)

LG LM6700 42" is the best suited for your budget. Go for it!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your suggestion.

@LG WRman Sherlock

I was asking about 42LM6410 not 42LM6400.

@ randomuser111

Can you please tell me what is the best price for HX850 40inch?

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 10, 2012)

ziaul said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestion.
> 
> @LG WRman Sherlock
> 
> ...



The LM6410 exactly the same as the LM6400.  LM6410 is simply the model designation for the LM6400 sold in Africa.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi LG WRman Sherlock,
Thank you for clearing the confusion.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## aswin1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I have got  a 42LM6400 and I can vouch it is a great TV. As far as the sony model it has some issues while watching 3D.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 11, 2012)

ziaul said:


> Hi LG WRman Sherlock,
> Thank you for clearing the confusion.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ziaul



No problem!  Just let me know if there are any other questions about any LG TVs, or if you have a budget for me to suggest different TVs for you!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aswin1 (Oct 11, 2012)

By the way LGWRman sherlock could you tell me the exact power consumption of LG 42LM6400. Not mentioned in the manual.


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great !!!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Great !!!



Hi Random,
Can you please tell me the best price for HX850 40inch?

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 12, 2012)

aswin1 said:


> By the way LGWRman sherlock could you tell me the exact power consumption of LG 42LM6400. Not mentioned in the manual.



The power consumption of the 42LM6400 is about 50 W, give or take depending on your brightness setting and other factors such local dimming.  If the energy saving feature is turned on, even less power is consumed by the TV!  On standby mode, it only consumes 0.5 W.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aswin1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks  for the info LGWRman sherlock


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 14, 2012)

ziaul said:


> Hi Random,
> Can you please tell me the best price for HX850 40inch?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ziaul



88k


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 14, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Sure!  Well, if you are interested in the 42LM6400, allow me to give you a run down of the specifications:
> 
> ...



Talking about the refresh rate isn't it true that 120hz is only available after a firmware upgrade otherwise its a 60hz television.
I am myself interested in buying  LG 32LM6400. Can you just give a clear picture in terms of PQ how is it better than SAMSUNG 32EH6030 (forget the PASSIVE 3D part i know you have a point there, just the 2D  PQ )



aswin1 said:


> Well I have got  a 42LM6400 and I can vouch it is a great TV. As far as the sony model it has some issues while watching 3D.



Agree with you SONY AND SAMSUNG both have that crosstalk problem with 3d and PQ of LG is the best as per my experience)


----------



## ziaul (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Random,
Thank you for the price. 
Just bought it yesterday for 89K, by the way the PQ is amazing. 
Once again I thank everyone for their valuable suggestions.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 16, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @ziaul
> 
> 40/46 inch HX850 have the same PQ. There is simply no better TV in the market. Samsung ES8000 is also inferior to HX850 by a significant margin. Panasonic ST50/GT50 plasmas can match HX850 but no LED
> 
> ...


I am not sure what you are alluding to, but I think that LG OLED TV - set for an upcoming launch in the Indian market - will set a new benchmark in picture quality.


----------



## praveensahu (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a 3d LED TV there have many feature, 2D to 3D conversion is great.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

sumit_anand said:


> I am not sure what you are alluding to, but I think that LG OLED TV - set for an upcoming launch in the Indian market - will set a new benchmark in picture quality.



Why to talk about a product which is not even in market right now...The comparison should be between the products that are available right now..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @LGWRMan
> Sorry to say but *no LG  model stands up to HX850 in terms of PQ*.


Hmm..I think u must have compared HX850 will all other brands & models...



ziaul said:


> Hi Random,
> Thank you for the price.
> Just bought it yesterday for 89K, by the way the PQ is amazing.
> Once again I thank everyone for their valuable suggestions.
> ...


Hey Congrats..do post feedback about active 3D of it...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 23, 2012)

ziaul said:


> Hi Random,
> Thank you for the price.
> Just bought it yesterday for 89K, by the way the PQ is amazing.
> Once again I thank everyone for their valuable suggestions.
> ...



You are very welcome!  I hope you enjoy your TV to the fullest!  While I may not be an expert with specific details about other brands of TVs, if you have any questions at all about general technical details about them, I'll be sure to answer.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Sorry for not opening a new thread and posting my requirements there. Once again, I am looking for a 40-42 inch 3d led TV, budget around 100k, can stretch a little bit more. Preferred brands LG, Samsung and Sony.

Please help me to find the best one available in the market.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## ziaul (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi,
Anyone with any update? Please I need to decide quickly.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^
What type of update are you looking for?
Its better to start a new thread now


----------



## ziaul (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,
I have already purchased Sony HX850, but now I want to purchase a new tv, please advise.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------

